
DockerUI - A web interface for Docker - iancarroll
https://github.com/crosbymichael/dockerui
======
PuerkitoBio
This looks very nice and seems like a great idea, however I was surprised to
see "TODO: Unit tests" in the README, so I peeked around in the source files,
and effectively it seems there are no unit tests at all in the repo.

I'm not a TDD test-first evangelist, but 3+ months worth of coding with no
test?

~~~
mongrelion
I agree with what you say but sometimes when you're bootstrapping an idea,
TDD/BDD can get on your way, slowing down things. I think the author created
some prototype, released it and now is checking if it gets the community
support. I was also checking the source code and the front end is done using
AngularJS and the project's structure is not that nice. Again, I think this is
because of the prototyping stuff.

~~~
crosbymichael
Yes your right. I sat down and wrote the first pass of the UI in a couple
hours and it was the first time I used AngularJS.

If you are AngularJS wiz and want to contribute feel free to open pull
requests and clean up after me ;) DockerUI is licensed under MIT so code away.

~~~
crosbymichael
Yes, _you are_ right.

~~~
Twisol
No reason to be downvoted - I think some may be missing that you're correcting
yourself.

------
michaelbuckbee
This looks really awesome, but there are enough new concepts floating around
that I was hoping to check if I was putting the pieces correctly together.

So, to use this I would

1\. Setup a new VM (on Digital Ocean or wherever).

2\. Install Docker on the VM

3\. Install DockerUI

4\. Open firewall ports to let them communicate? And it uses the underlying
Unix user permissions?

I must be missing something here.

------
cpursley
Starred. Any idea if this works with Dokku? I assume the way you provision up
a container doesn't matter?

~~~
msumpter
It should work fine for starting and stopping containers provisioned under
Dokku. I played with this UI a few weeks ago and it seemed like a very
promising front end. I'm keeping an eye out on Shipyard as well:
[https://github.com/ehazlett/shipyard](https://github.com/ehazlett/shipyard)

~~~
cpursley
Shipyard looks awesome.

------
peterwwillis
_Little to no dependencies - I really want to keep this project a pure html
/js app. I know this will have to change so that I can introduce
authentication and authorization along with managing multiple docker
endpoints._

Or just let the web server handle auth?

------
thebiglebrewski
This is awesome! If you want some help, perhaps you should open up some
issues?

